# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  NYE-2022

## andynap



----------


## le_reve

Anyone want to guess the price???  I'm betting it's not $25 all u can eat & drink.   lol.     :Wink:

----------


## elgreaux

the neighbors will love the 4am closing time ....

----------


## andynap



----------


## andynap



----------


## Eve

If you have to ask the price…

----------


## andynap



----------


## amyb

I think I would someday try the SQUEEZE POTATOES at L’ENTRACTE  Just Might be as good as the pasta with CONCUSSED tomatoes I have had at Le Repaire.

----------


## KevinS

> I think I would someday try the SQUEEZE POTATOES at L’ENTRACTE  Just Might be as good as the pasta with CONCUSSED tomatoes I have had at Le Repaire.



I’ve always said that if you give French Chefs an egg, they can make magic happen.  They’re pretty darn good with potatoes too.  I’m looking at some recipes for Pressé de Pomme de Terre (Squeeze Potatoes, lol) and seeing some interesting things.

----------


## andynap

L’Entracte menu looks very good. They don’t normally advertise.

----------


## amyb

Kevin, I am expecting you see the other magic word BUTTER appearing a lot.

----------


## andynap



----------


## andynap



----------


## andynap



----------


## andynap



----------

